# Letter to Veterinary Hospital Upon Scuba's Death



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

September 3, 2011

336 Mill Ridge Rd
Everett, PA 15537

Dear Everyone at LaVale Veterinary Hospital:

Sitting in your waiting area numerous times in the past fifteen plus years has been a heartwarming experience. I have learned many things. First and foremost is the realization that virtually every pet owner feels their pet is the number 1 best one on the planet. Observing how the owners look at, talk to, and interact with their pets confirms this. 
Although I knew only a couple of your myriad of clients I encountered over the years, it was heartening to get a warm smile, an admiring glance—NOT me, but Scuba—and, of course, the many friendly pats on his head and queries about his age, name, etc.
In your waiting room—in your clinic—in your exam rooms, there is an aura of warmth and concern—and it is genuine and sincere; the best part is that your entire staff exudes this. 
Let’s face it, doting and over-indulging pet owners can be a pain in the rear. I can only imagine how many ridiculous phone calls and questions you field each day. Yikes! And I am sure that I have given you my fair share.
I would suspect that most, if not all, of your staff would say that LVH is a great place to work. This type of atmosphere usually originates from the top on down, and only comes when those at the top respect and admire their staff, and expect that everyone is an integral and valuable member of the Team.
I have also learned that some pet owners should probably not be pet owners. Like the client whose dog leaped or fell out of the back of his moving pick-up truck and expected all of you to piece it back together. Or the fool—oh boy, that would be me—who was inattentive while his dog lapped up antifreeze from the garage floor. As Forrest Gump said, “Stupid is as stupid does!”
Our first Golden, Woolly Bear, although a fearless and accomplished hunting companion—on her first pheasant hunt she grabbed a rooster right out of the air as it took flight and proudly brought it over and handed it to me—was terrified to go to our (then) veterinary clinic. She trembled anytime we drove past the place and I had to drag her—kicking, biting, and “screaming”—into the place.
Scuba, on the other hand, would start squealing (the excited, happy type) whenever we approached LVH. He eagerly and proudly pranced into the office acting like he was King Farouche (only the older staff members will have any idea what I am talking about).
Even after the antifreeze saga, with the four painful days he spent at LVH, Scuba still eagerly looked forward to his visits. I think he felt the same way we do about LVH.
Scuba was always one to show-boat and get noticed—he bathed in the attention that was lavished upon him. The ladies at Hometown Bank chummed him with two or three biscuits each time we went through the drive-up window. They said, “He is way too handsome!”
When he was ten years old, and finally had mellowed to the point that his on demand 4WD began to lose some traction, I decided to take him to Altoona to one of their hotsie kennel clubs that was hosting the AKC Canine Good Citizen designation tests.
Every one of those dogs had been in the same training class and knew and had practiced all the 11 or 12 tasks required to earn the designation. Scuba dragged me through the door and immediately snatched cookies off the table of human treats. He was so out of control that I could hardly complete the application and manage him at the same time.
They were all snickering and laughing at us. But we got the last laugh—when he entered the gym, I took off his leash and he breezed through all their requirements with only my hand signals to guide him. The place went wild when he finished and he relished in the standing ovation he received. (That’s my boy!!!!!)
So add me to the list of those who think their dog is/was the best in the whole world. Scuba will be a very hard act to follow, but down the road, when the tears fade and the memories are cemented in love and admiration, we will quit pitying ourselves and get another Golden.
Right now all this is way too painful to think about. Our house is so empty and so quiet. I feel like part of me died yesterday. Actually, I know it did.
Barb and I (and Scuba) will be eternally grateful for all the wonderful care, love, and concern shown us at LVH. 

Best regards,



Bill Benigni


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I remembered seeing Scuba's picture recently in a thread. Your letter is such a beautiful tribute to some of those we trust our furbabies care to. As we've recently begun a relationship with a teaching hospital I understand exactly what you point out. 

I can only hope that my girl continues to provide opportunities for both she and I to be touched by others and hopefully touch their lives as well.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Bill and Barb, I'm very sorry that your beloved Scuba has his angel wings. What a kind thing to do to let your veterinary practice know how much you valued them, while remembering such wonderful times with Scuba. You sound like terrific dog parents, so I hope you will open your heart to another golden when you're ready.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a FABULOUS letter to your veterinary hospital and I know they will appreciate it so much. I've seen some of the staff at the clinic we use get mistreated by owners. They rarely are thanked for figuring out how to get emergencies seen as quickly as possible. Your letter will let everyone know they are appreciated.:appl:

I'm so sorry for your loss of Scuba.


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

Molly, Thanks for the kind note. We have already "caved". We are driving to FL this weekend--1200 miles--to get a new Golden from Karagold GR's. He will never be another Scuba, but we will do our best to love him up and let him bring joy to us, our friends, and all who meet him. I hope I got your name right. Best regards, BB


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for the kind note. We are driving to FL this weekend to pick up our new boy! We just could not handle the quiet and loneliness anymore. He will never replace Scuba but he will be equally loved and cared for by us.


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for the kind note. We are driving to FL this weekend to pick up our new boy! We just could not handle the quiet and loneliness anymore. He will never replace Scuba but he will be equally loved and cared for by us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very touching letter to your Vet clinic and about your very special boy Scuba. I am so sorry for his passing. I'm glad to hear you're opening your heart and home to a new boy.

Travel safely, looking forward to seeing the pictures and hearing all about your new little guy.


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Now, if we could only decide on a name!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicely said...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

We need more letter of appreciation for those that care for our pets.
I usually make them lunch with a card, but your letter was so touching.
I am sorry you lost Scuba, it is never easy.
Now opening your hearts to a new pup will surely help with the Quiet Home!
Good Luck and safe travels. Pictures as soon as possible............


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

Bob, People like you make me feel like there are more like me in the world. You understand. Your words comforted me more than any others and I appreciate them all more than you know. Thanks so much. Scuba was the best, but we all think that. God Bless GR's!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That's such a heart felt letter. So very sorry for your loss of sweet Scuba.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

"A good dog never dies. He always stays. He walks besides you on crisp autumn days when frost is on the fields and winter’s drawing near. His head is within our hand in his old way." ~ Mary Carolyn Davies 
I am sorry for your loss.
Rest in peace dear Scuba.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a wonderful tribute. A letter like that means a LOT to vet folks--considering all they have to put up with. Sounds like Scuba had some pretty great parents!

Our condolences to you all--Rest In Peace, Scuba.

Scott J.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss of Scuba. Great letter to your vets office...I'm sure they appreciated it. I am glad to see you are opening your heart and your home to a new baby. I couldn't help myself, but when you said you couldn't decide on a name..."Diver" popped into my head in memory of Scuba. Have a safe trip and look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Scott. The ladies I used to work with at school said that if they believed in re-incarnation they would want to come back as Bill and Barb's GR!


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks, Sandy. Actually, Diver is on our short list, along with Frisco, Bravo, and Rio. We would have gone with Rio, but our friend chose that name and we did not want to be "copy cats."


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

Buddy's mom--I can tell you know exactly what we are going through and have gone through B4. Those are great quotes. I wake up and night and think I am hearing him breathing in our BR. At first it was freaky, but now I almost look forward to it. We just wish we could hug him again.


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Princess Di--everyone who knew Scuba always referred to him as "such a sweet dog".


----------

